
Brexit ‘2nd Referendum Petition’ a 4 Chan Prank: BBC Report It as Real - kushti
http://heatst.com/uk/exclusive-brexit-2nd-referendum-petition-a-4-chan-prank-bbc-report-it-as-real/
======
CarolineW
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11982625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11982625)

